# Grumpy Baker



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Grumpy Baker

151 Oxford St

Darlinghurst

NSW Australia

For a Sydney local, lively and ?festive? Oxford St seems somewhere where you?d expect spoilt for choice for Cafe?s. This may be true, but not exactly for good coffee. Already littered with rubbish that is S****ucks and GJ?s, even most of the independent cafe?s on the ...

More...


----------

